# My baby's missing



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yuki got out of the house sometime yesterday evening. Our housemate left a window open that had no screen. We didn't get home until late last night and thought she was just sleeping when she didn't greet us. I've spent a frantic day walking the neighbourhood putting up dozens of posters and talking to anyone who was outside. I put my address and cell no. on the poster plus a photo and description. Checked the humane society website frequently and registered her on petlynx lost and found. Ive posted a photo on facebook and my friends have shared it. Honestly this is my worst kitty nightmare come true. I'm hoping and praying that she's safe and makes her way home tomorrow. Either that or someone just calls me when they find her. I stopped searching a little while ago as I'm exhausted and my legs are aching. Does anyone have any suggestions? Please send positive thoughts that she comes home safe soon  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! I've been where you are! And its the worst possible feeling...
I put up posters in a two mile square radius, all stores and eating places in the vicinity and the local vets office, took posters to the animal shelters, offered a reward...said he had health issues (he was prone to URI) everything I could think of...MattCat was gone for two weeks and one day I hear his special meow outside the screen door! OMG! I was so happy! I rushed him to the vet to get checked for any health problems, but he was surprisingly in good shape...I still think someone had him...
I pray Yuki comes home to you, Safe and Sound!
Prayer and Hugs
Sharon


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh NO! I'm so sorry. We went throught this with Tyrion a little while ago and it is just horrible. He turned up at 2.30 the next morning (I'd stopped looking at midnight) and I've never been so relieved in all my life. We're keeping all of our fingers crossed for Yuki.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. That's a horrible feeling of not knowing.

First of all, check hiding places inside. Sometimes there's a small chance she's just hidden.

Put some of her favorite food out near the door to your place.

Call vet offices to see if she was turned in there. Does she have a microchip?

If there is a version of craigslist there, post on there. Offer a reward, not necessarily a large one, but one to get people interested enough if they see a stray cat.

Oh man. I feel like I know Yuki personally just from hearing about her here. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no! 

It has been my experience that most lost indoor pets come home on their own, ready for a meal and some attention after their adventure.

You're doing all the right things, so just keep it up. I hope Yuki is home safely very soon!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

St. Anthony, please watch over little Yuki and guide him safely back home


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, it's the worst feeling. Niki just came back home this minute, ending an agony of 3 days (not the 1st time she does this).


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Keep us updated...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh no! I know what this is like, I've been through it a ridiculous amount of times, stay positive! Cats don't often go too far from home and may just been hiding under a bush somewhere... or in Jasper's case, out having a ball. Ask neighbours if they've seen her and anyone you see on the street, ask people around you if you can check garages, and put posters up in vet offices/key intersections/main store fronts. Phone the SPCA and let them know she's missing. Walk around shaking a bag of kibble/treats.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. I went walking around at 4am. I couldn't sleep. Nothing. When my bf got up we walked and then drove up and down streets and alleys this morning. Around 11am an elderly man who was sitting outside chatting with a neighbour told us he'd just seen her go around the corner. We looked around the neighbour's backyard with the homeowner but couldn't see or hear her. It's the other end of the block from us and its a big block but it gives me hope. We've chatted with some of the people living on that block and given them posters and they'll tell their neighbours. Someone suggested I put her litterbox outside so I did plus one of her beds. I'm hoping she'll smell home if she gets close. Oh and on facebook my friends shared a photo of her and its been put on a local lost pets page. For an indoor cat she sure knows how to stay hidden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any sign of Yuki yet??
Praying for Yukis' safe and speedy return!
HUGS!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

No further sightings of her  we've walked around so much our legs hurt. We've driven slowly all around the area but still nothing. I put some food out but no way to tell who eats it. There are a few indoor/outdoor cats around here. We'll go out again tonight. I'm trying not to get too discouraged. 
Thanks 7cats. I appreciate everyone's support and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh no! hope your kitty come back soon. I'm sure you will keep all of us posted.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

8-(((((((


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

_NOOO!!_ Not a lost Yuki! I really hope she turns up today! You've done posters and social media, how about Craigslist and the local paper! SOME people still read newspapers (guilty as charged). I really hope she makes it home safe and sound - and get those screens fixed!!

I had this happen to me years ago. The cats found a small hole in the screen on the porch. We found everyone outside except Billy. I searched high and low, tacked up posters all over the neighborhood, etc. Hours later I came home and was crying when I heard crunch, crunch, crunch. Billy was eating his dry food!!! He was here all along!! - may have not even gone outside! I went back out to take down the posters and my bike slipped on a patch of wet leaves. I fell down, and broke my elbow. A kindly neighbor brought me home (I was going into shock by then) and hubby rushed me to the hospital. Two surgeries later my arm still can not be extended 100%.

I'm super careful now about periodically checking the screening on the porch.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

As soon as the sun was up we went walking/driving around again. I've just printed up some mini posters asking people to check their yards, garages, sheds, decks, etc and this morning I'm putting one in every mailbox in this area. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

My heart is broken for you! but I am sending positive thoughts <3 Good luck and I hope Yuki comes home very soon. Please let us know!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I'm _so_ sorry that you're going through this!!  Having a missing cat is an absolute nightmare! It makes me anxious just _thinking_ about losing one of my babies! I'm praying for both you and Yuki; I really hope she comes home soon!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope Yuki comes home soon. You are doing all the right things....calling, posters, putting food out and hopefully she will get hungry enough and come home. Sometimes when they are scared, they huddle in somewhere and take their time to appear.
Your voice will help if she is in the area.
Please do keep us posted and I am so very, very sorry.
I know how you feel as I have indoor/outdoor cats that "usually" come home at 9:30 each night---and when they don't, I can't sleep and worry.
Sending good thoughts out.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Marcia said:


> _NOOO!!_ I really hope she makes it home safe and sound - and get those screens fixed!!


Sadly, it wasn't a hole in the screen. My landlord had taken the screen out of the window in her home office (we didn't know) and had put cardboard up because the sun was shining right in her face. She thought the cardboard would also stop Yuki from getting out. She'd left the office door open. I know  but what can I say? She's been helping me put flyers in mailboxes today and drove me to the humane society to look at the lost and found cats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Keep us updated, I know waiting and not knowing are the hardest parts. A family member's friend lost her Bengal, the kitty was found a few blocks away two weeks later!


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry! Sending good thoughts and prayers.

I've never been there with a cat but my little dog was lost for a night last year and it was awful.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Just an idea (not sure if it is a good one)...could you get a box like they use for the trap/neuter/release program so if she does come to your yard or possibly the neighbor's yard there is a better possibility of capturing her? No one has mentioned it yet and I'm no expert.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any Luck???....
Yukis' GOT to turn up...Praying


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

*hugs* I am hoping for the best and that you see Yuki soon!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Any signs of Yuki?? Hoping you find her soon!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep checking the shelters!!! My heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a report of a possible sighting last night and spent 45 minutes combing the area she could have been in. No sign of her  the guy who saw her said there were 2 other cats with her and they all ran across the road. 

I found a website catsinthebag.org and it has a lot of tips. I'm doing everything right but she may be so scared that she won't even come to me when I call her  tonight I'm going to follow their suggestion of a "kitty buffet". Put out her favourite foods at a set time every night. If she really is starting to hang out with some indoor/outdoor cats, I'm hoping that may lead to more sightings. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.  trying to stay positive that she'll come home but it's hard not to get discouraged or have a meltdown.

Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement. It really does help me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yukis' Mom, I DO know how you feel! Like I'd said in an earlier post here, my MattCatt was gone for Two Weeks...I got depressed, but I never gave up looking for him or hopeing he'd show up...and he finally did! Keep the Faith!
Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

If she has made friends with a couple of other cats she is much safer then roaming on her own.
Are these people sure it was your cat? I guess what I'm trying to say is Yuki distinctive enough to where it would be "Oh yea, I saw that particular cat" or is it more like "I think it could have been your cat"?

I know it sounds really messed up but have you checked under your house, in the crawl space. I'm assuming you don't have a basement, so if you do, forget that question.

Just hang in there, I DO know it is VERY hard. We're all praying and sending positive thoughts. Like 7cats2dogs says, "Keep the Faith"


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She's home!!!  she was found in a garage many blocks away. She still had her collar and tags on so they were able to phone right away. I don't think she would have found her way back from there. She crossed busy roads with buses! I shudder at the thought of her doing that. She must have travelled in the wee hours of the morning when it's quieter. I'm so happy the nightmare is over  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg! What a relief!!!!!!!! Thank goodness you had a collar and tags on her!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I kept reading thru the thread hoping and hoping. Im so glad Yuki was found!!!

One thing i do is use masking tape on all my screens. That way they cant pop them out in the future.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HIP HIP HOORAY!!!! 
Happy Dance!!!! Wiggle Wiggle!! 
YUKIS' HOME!!!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I am so relieved to hear that! Welcome home, Yuki! 

I'm glad she's safe, and no worse the wear for her "adventure."


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol she's been kneading me and purring up a storm! She scoffed down a load of wet food, had a big drink of water and used the litterbox like nothing happened. After a good grooming session, she's snuggled into the bed she's had since she was a kitten and she's sleeping  it's so good to have her home. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I bet she was very scared, and missed you a lot! I'm sure she's very happy to be home.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

:kittyturn:catmilk

There are no words for the happiness!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so VERY happy for you and Yuki!!!! 

She is beautiful! and looks so very content in her little bed  aww, a full belly, lovingly groomed, cuddled and kissed, and snug in comfy bed, suggounded by a llll those wonderful familiar smells of home. Yep, Yuki is one happy kitty tonight!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> She's home!!!  she was found in a garage many blocks away. She still had her collar and tags on so they were able to phone right away. I don't think she would have found her way back from there. She crossed busy roads with buses! I shudder at the thought of her doing that. She must have travelled in the wee hours of the morning when it's quieter. I'm so happy the nightmare is over
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OH YES!!!! Wonderful mews!!!! Sooo happy for you and yuki!!!!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

YES!!! I have been watching this thread, SO glad that your baby is home safe and sound  Hopefully you don't have to go through that ever again, it must have been torture.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy day


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YEA!! Yuki is home! Tell about the reunion! Did the finders bring her by? Did you go get her? Did she happily jump into your arms or was she calm and cool like "oh yes, I had a great adventure and YOU didn't??!!"


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Love that shot of her contentedly snuggling in her bed


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm _so_ happy that Yuki's home!! What a relief!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great, so glad this story has a happy ending.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so glad! She gave you quite the scare! Wonderful she is back safe and sound.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Such great news!!!!!! Glad that she is home!!!!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderful News! Hurray!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

The couple who found her said she was in their garage and their dog had cornered her. Her tail was poofy and the fur on her back was raised. He shooed the dog out and she let him pick her up. They read her tags and called me right away, about 9 last night. She gave me her address and we drove over. I'd google mapped the address as its all crescents around here. It said they were 1.6km away. If the sighting we had the night before was really her, that means she travelled that distance probably that night. Unbelievable! There is roadwork and 2 major avenues with bus routes between us and where she was found. When we got to their house, she was sat upright on their couch like she was invited over for tea! I went over to her and sat next to her. Picked her up and cuddled her and she started meowing. They were very happy to see her back with us! We'd offered a reward but they refused to take it. Their dog had gone missing once so they knew how it feels. I make lampwork glass beads so I think I will make her a bracelet and slip it in their mailbox with a thank-you card  I can't describe the feeling of relief! Thank you all for your love and support. We all love our kitties so much so I know you all know or can imagine what an ordeal this was. 
Oh while I was on Kijiji looking for my missing cat ad to cancel it, I found an ad for a missing cat in my daughter's neighbourhood. I forwarded it to her as she drives through there daily on her way to work. I hope we can help that cat get home now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

1.6 kms omg!!! Had you placed posters that far or did the couple see the ad somewhere else?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She was way out of our search area. Because she was wearing a collar with a tag saying "indoor cat" plus my cell # they phoned me right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe if you do a Google earth view it won't be nearly as far as the crow flies - but still scary thinking about her crossing those busy streets!! So glad she is home safe and sound!! What an adventure. Thank God for good people like them!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah  I found the people I talked to on my searches were all pet owners and were very sympathetic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Has Yuki exlusively been an indoor cat all her life? I'm just curious, as I'm wondering if she may have been revisiting areas she was familiar with if she ever lived any part of her life outdoors?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, you had said so before indeed.

It's scary to think that they can wander so far. Poor thing must've felt terrified.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

:thumbYay! Now I can move on to some new threads lol!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so happy Yuki is home. I would be heart broken if my girls got out. Yuki's adventure has really made me think about putting collars on my girls. They are micro chipped but I haven't a collar on them. Anyone any suggestions/advice on introducing collars. Put them on once but they seemed really bothered and irritated I took them off after a few minutes. Again so happy your baby is home.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

tezster said:


> Has Yuki exlusively been an indoor cat all her life? I'm just curious, as I'm wondering if she may have been revisiting areas she was familiar with if she ever lived any part of her life outdoors?


She's 100% indoor kitty. We have only lived in this house for 2 months. My bf took her in the backyard once on a harness and leash. She's usually pretty nervous outdoors even on a leash with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SO happy!!
So she was locked accidentally in someone's garage? Poor thing. I swear that is what happened to our Stripey when he went missing for 4 days.
Last month, DH accidentally locked my baby-girl in the garden shed...she NEVER goes there but my gut said look there first thing in the morning...and there she was. I feel your pain and your joy.
Am sure you inspected her and all is well. HUURRRAAAYY.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

annegirl said:


> I'm so happy Yuki is home. I would be heart broken if my girls got out. Yuki's adventure has really made me think about putting collars on my girls. They are micro chipped but I haven't a collar on them. Anyone any suggestions/advice on introducing collars. Put them on once but they seemed really bothered and irritated I took them off after a few minutes. Again so happy your baby is home.


I think the breakaway collars are a good idea. It may get pulled off but if it stays on, like Yuki's did, it meant the finders could phone me within minutes of capturing her instead of turning her into the pound. I know they are scanned for microchips at the pound, but that would have been more stressful for Yuki I think. 

I had read that you should put "indoor cat" on their tag plus your phone number. That way anyone finding her knows she's not supposed to be outside. I'm so glad I did!  

As far as collars go, I buy mine from Petsmart. I like the soft kind as I think they're less annoying.







This is the kind I get and don't laugh, but Yuki likes the turquoise one best  I got her the exact one in pink once and she kept pulling it off! Got a turquoise one and she left it alone. That's my princess! Lol 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

wallycat said:


> SO happy!!
> So she was locked accidentally in someone's garage?
> 
> I don't think she had been locked in, she had been seen in a different area the night before.
> ...


Oh yeah. She was squinting with one eye last night a little but she's doing it less today. It was very windy yesterday so I'm thinking she may have dust blown in it. That maybe why she took shelter in the garage. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Happy reunion! she really does still look great.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yaaay! So glad she's finally home! Jacob keeps running out on us but he's only ever gone a few hours before he's back! I'm thinking getting a collar might be a good idea though, just in case :/


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Just a stupid question, how do you leave your contact on the collar?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Snowy, I went to Petsmart and had a pink aluminum tag laser-engraved at a machine they have there. It was less than $20. One side has her name, the other side has "indoor cat", my first name and cell phone #. It comes with a little split-ring that you use to attach to the ring on the collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Yuki'smum, I googled "pet collar" which led me to "pet id tag" and I found a site here where I can order the tag with free engraving. I didn't know what this tag is all about until its mentioned here, so I might just go order one, just in case ET suddenly decides to leave home, lol...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So happy to hear she is home, what a relief!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That is great news!!  The ordeal is over. Now if only cats could talk..

Jasper's tag is also from Petsmart. The little fish is lightweight and cost about 8 dollars.

His collar choice is all on me though, I got it on eBay. Thought it was a chocolate color and turned out VERY purple, especially in sunlight. It has autumn leaves that are yellow and orange though, so I can live with it. Plus the breakaway clasp is a cat face.

Anyway, so happy Yuki's home!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Carmel, that collar sounds cute  and a fish tag is perfect for a gentleman kitty! Yuki's is a pretty pink heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

This whole thread has convinced me to buy collars and tags for my boys. There are many stray cats in my neighborhood and I know that no one would look twice at mine if they got out.
Plus, the shelter in my town doesn't even have a scanner for chips!

So glad Yuki's home safe!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The collar is cute! Well, I feel like it might be better on a different cat though...

But, in shadow:









And then... sunlight:









*sigh*


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo pretty. Collars for sure for my two. Now to find ones just as pretty! !!!


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

She is beautiful! And I'm so happy that she's home! I love her collar on her too!

All my girls have collars but they brush and pull them off so much that I haven't put them back on lately. This thread is a very good reminder that I need to do so.


----------



## NHKitty (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow- so happy you got your cat back. I need to get one of these collars for my two-just in case. Do they really break away if they got caught on something and are totally safe? I think that any pet person seeing a cat or dog with a collar and info on it would immediately contact the owner. Not sure if everyone is aware of micro-chipping and would think of checking that out with a stray. Anyone know about the micro-chipping process? I was at the Vet with Velvet the other day and they were checking out a dog for a micro while I was there. Forgot to ask the vet about it.


----------

